# Sage Dose Control Hopper



## ChrisB9 (Jun 6, 2020)

Dear all,

Recently picked up a second hand sage dose control pro. It grinds as expected but after taking the hopper off to clean when I lock it back in place there is room for it to move, ie it doesn't fit flush to the collar.

However it does still grind, should I just leave it be?

Cheers


----------



## Vaughny (Jun 17, 2020)

I would check that the top burr is seated correctly with no loose debris. Then if it grinds ok all the way down at the finest setting then I would say all should be ok.

I recently had an issue with my refurbished dose control pro - had to send it back as the motor was overloading on fine grinds. Not sure what the problem in the end was but apparently couldn't be fixed. Frustrated as I had heard quite good things about these grinders.

best of luck!


----------

